# wats this on my leaf????



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 30, 2009)

the run off in the soil was 2800 - 3800 in the shiva skunk gals so i flushed all the plants! i flushed them in the bath which the ph was 8.0!!! i flushed them like 5 days ago, this leaf problem started after i flushed them i beleive! would it be the 8.0 tap water i flushed them with or could it be the nute build up problem i had (2800ppm - 3800 ppm)???

i flushed them in the bath cuz i have no reservoir to fill up and no where to drain so i had to flush with the high ph water in the bath tub!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28984

eace:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 30, 2009)

so ph is really important and can lead to all kinds of problems!!! so that is my problem then???? should i flush again with phed water??????


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

PH is hugely important...
I am bumping this to the top of the page, see if someone else chimes in for you.  Bummer bout those leaves.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 30, 2009)

After flushing with the tap water, you need to run a couple of gallons of good water (reverse osmosis) at the proper pH in order to bring the soil pH to where it belongs.  Plus, the last bit of water you add should have light nutrients in it.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 30, 2009)

ya i didnt add phed water after i flushed!!! so do i need to flush with phed water right now or just give them a gal or 2 of phed water?????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello AlbinoDanko12GA 

With all that water going through plus this next batch, do not be surprised if the plants/s look a bit washed out, they will recover.

You are not flushing nutes out so it is not a flush flush, you are simply resetting the soil PH from the water you first washed it with.

Pour 2 times the pot size of water through it with the correct PH.

Here is a graph of the PH that MJ survives in and flourishes.

PH is soooooo important, most problems come back to PH.

I hope you have a digital measuring meter.

eace:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 30, 2009)

ok so there 3 gal pots so i need to pour 6 gals of phed water correct, thank you so much guys appreciate all the help


also i should just leave the leafs there right, dont pull them off


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

You are going to get some leaves die.

When they get half crispy, take them off.

New top growth will be healthy.

eace:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 30, 2009)

Well in a nutshell albino it could be the two that are responsible run off will always be higher than what you put into the pots due to build ups of the trace elements/nutes etc so ppm that high and any plant will show defects

lol

stop running b4 ya can walk man just take it slow and dont have your mind working overtime trying to obtain the impossible.

any q's drop me a pm man

t4


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

Questions and answers are best kept in the open.

Many different eyes will watch and someone somewhere will know your answer.

Keep it in a closet and you get one set of eyes.

eace:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 1, 2009)

*HIE- *EXACTLY THATS WHY IM ON HERE ASKING MY FRIENDS!!! I KNOW I DONT KNOW WAT IT IS AND IVE NEVR SEEN ANY KIND OF LEAFS LOOK LIKE THIS!! sorry for the caps just noticed there on! i didnt have to go to work today and im finally almost over this flu, im gonna take all the nasty leafs off that are dead and flush them with some 6.5 water and spray them with safers insect soap to comeplete the day!!!!

*TIME4PLANB- *i am taking it slow but these leafs got me going crazy!!! ok maybe im not lol im trying to build a room and conquer spider mites on 2 different sets of plants and also fix my salt and nute build up problem and now figure out my ph problem, im just gonna roll a fat joint and get to work!!!! 


thanks everyone apprecaite all the help and comments ill be on a little later today!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol no worries albino i was yanking ya chain a bit dude.

Yeh its annoying when all the problems come at once your head seems to everywhere trying to figure it all out.

The flush should do the trick tbh so dont lose no sleep on this side of your probs.

t4


----------



## redbud123 (Dec 2, 2009)

If you have spider mites you can control them fairly easy using Spider Mite Preditors.  We purchase ours from Nature's Control in Oregon, online.  When they come overnite delivery mist palnts and sprinkle on according to directions.  If you have a 16x microscope ($17) check the underside of several leaves every day.  The preditor mites come with a ncie booklet that helps ID. We apply again in two weeks...and....viola......no mites.  When they are through eating your mites and their eggs...then they eat each other.  Since they don't fly...they don't commit hari kari with your lights as do flying preditors such as ladybugs or lacewings.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 2, 2009)

time4planb- lol no worries ya it does sux when they come all at once, im working on them today, got my a 55 gal drum to fill up and ph and flush them ALL! that will solve that problem! then ill spray em down with some azatrol


redbud- wat predators are u using??


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 8, 2009)

well it seems some of them look a little greener but some of the others look like there taking on another problem

the first 3 pics are a batch of clones i cut off these, all the tips look burnt!!!! im using a diy ez cloner with 200 - 300 ppm and phed 6.7???

next few pics are of the grape punch, that is all towards the top of the plant. maybe phosphorus related???

next pic is of the shiva skunk that was tested at 3800 ppm for the runoff of her about 2 weeks ago! her leafs are still yellow and curling dowwards and crisping up! i flushed all the plants 6 days ago

then theres the next few pics of wat it looks like the leaf is dieing from the tips in slowly! maybe a mildew or nute defiency???


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 8, 2009)

What happened to the Floramite?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 8, 2009)

i used it, im not seeing as much mites, but i still do have a lot of eggs and a few mites


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 8, 2009)

Just speaking from my experiences with mites... Get rid of every last one of those lil buggers and there eggs....They are tuff lil pest and even if you have 1 lil egg hatch it will just continue to lay more and more eggs ... 1 can be many in a mater of a day or 2 ... I used an alcohol and water solution alternating with a dawn soap solution and it killed the live ones then i inspected each leaf both sides and any that i seen eggs on i just pulled off ... 
Anyhow this is just my experience with mites i wish you luck in correcting your grow .... 



EZ&SAFE


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 9, 2009)

What? It should flat out destroy anything in there. I have yet to see it not work. There will still be eggs. It only kills the adult mites, as  they feed to make more eggs, they will die before they can. Follow the treatment with Organicide, this 2 part application will take of them for good.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 10, 2009)

*rudebwoy- *ya they are horrible and nasty little pests, i hate them!!! im spraying them with something ever 3 -4 days!!! alot of the new leafs and growth dont have nothing on it so i probally killed all the adults, im just worried about these eggs hatching, i dont want to cut all my fan leafs off though!

*chef- *ya i wore a resperator when i sprayed it! i only used it once as it recommends, should i spray it another time or wait until i flower to spray??? i dont see alot of adults but there are some, there are alot of eggs though

wat do u guys think is wrong wit the gals???? a nute defiency or something????  pics above^^^^^^^^

Thanks


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 10, 2009)

No wait till flower. Use Organicide for the eggs. Everything will die off. You have filter on your intake? Check my week 8 pics out. Those 2 things have been my allies throughout, I know it works if followed.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 13, 2009)

well those girls are in a tent using the passive intake from the house!!!! no filter! just sucking air throughout the house and out the attic!! i will use floramite again and then switch to flower and see how it goes! im just glad i dont have webbing all over the place!! so u use the organcide too! wat is that supposed to do?? just another pesticide! as of right now i got safers insect soap, neem oil, azatrol, safers no bug me, floramite and alcohol/water! i checked out ur pics, nice man, look tasty


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

Man Albino...you are like the Orkin man....



Hope you wipe them out....


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 13, 2009)

Organicide will take care or many things, but most importantly the eggs.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 13, 2009)

*chef- *well it looks like that will be added to my arsenal

*hamster lewis*- "Call me otto, otto the borg hunter"


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 16, 2009)

so all the leafs look the same as the pictures above, wat do u guys thniks wrong?? still affected by the ph???


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Last grow, I had plant after plant look like this. I kept flushing, adjusting nutes, nothing changed. This grow, it's all about PH, and this grow, everything is staying very green. I don't know who said it first--but to me, it all comes back to PH problems. Fix them, and most any good nutes will work fine. If the PH is screwed up, nutes will get locked and you'll start seeing all the deficiencies. I've hardly nuted at all this year. Mainly keeping the PH balanced and a bit of tonic and superthrive, and they are looking gorgeous. GOOD LUCK and get that PH consistent and I think you'll be amazed at how many problems it will cure and avoid!


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 19, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> *rudebwoy- *ya they are horrible and nasty little pests, i hate them!!! im spraying them with something ever 3 -4 days!!!



Every 3 or 4 days?!????!!:holysheep:  

Read the directions!  Like once a week applications.

All you are doing, besides toasting your plants with too much poison is breeding resistant mites.

BTW, I used to be a Licensed Applicator, so I know a little about what I'm talking about.

DD


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 19, 2009)

*mojavemama- *ya very true, it all comes back to my ph! it was 8.2 - 8.4 so im sure it locked up a lot of nutes! that is wat started and it has gotten worse from there but i got everything in line now, just awaiting them to recover a little! thanks appreciate it!


*droopy dog- *well alcohol and safers omri* insect soap isnt poison! but i do know wat u mean, the leafs have pores and they need to breath, thats why i spray them with just phed water a few times a week to rinse them off! i also have a lot of air circulation! but ya they dont get immune cuz i spray 4 or so different things! i also use foggers! i really dont have mites as much as i used too, now its just the leafs and plants looking not healthy thats buggin and causing problems! i pretty much conquered the mites with a good spraying regime and didnt get lazy when it came to getting rid of pests, i vaccummed and sprayed and cleaned everything weekly! i used and still use azatrol, alcohol, safers soap, floramite, pyrethim foggers and cold water and i dont seem to be having a problem! im just gonna feed water this week and see how it goes!


----------

